# Beard Algae



## Scrambled (Dec 17, 2003)

I have a problem with beard algae (at least I think it is) It is covers like short hair on the tops of all my plants. How do I get rid of this???


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

clean it off


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

For algae I just bought a pleco and put it in the tank.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

is this beard algae?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

That looks more like decay, what type of plant is that, it almost looks like some type of pothos...


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

look like decay to me as well. notile the fuzzies come from a centeral point.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

beard algea is black i think, and it looks cool


----------

